
Ask HN: Baby steps for getting a job in the USA - newguuy
I&#x27;m a Canadian with a bootcamp education and about 5 years experience doing web app development.<p>What is the best way to find employment in the united states? I would love the opportunity to move there for a little while.
======
southernCanuck
The easiest way to get a job in the US is via TN and a little harder than that
is going through the H1B. The TN route is extremely simple, however you will
need a degree in something related to what you plan on doing so in this case
Computer science or computer engineering (a bootcamp will not be enough).

[https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-
worker...](https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-workers/tn-
nafta-professionals)

------
jppope
Marry a wealthy American!

